# Is my Endura 55 Repairable?



## fish4thriLLs (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a Minn Kota Endura 55 trolling motor that's in great condition except for one thing. While we were out in my Lowe 16' Big Jon last weekend bouncing around on Nolin Lake, I happened to notice that the prop on the trolling motor was separated from the motor housing and you could see the shaft. I tried to push it back down but couldn't. I tried turning it on and it won't spin. The prop itself isn't loose and it didn't slip off the end of the shaft. I keep the motor mounted on the bow of my boat with the prop in the down position during all transport.

When I used the motor before this happened, I would have to turn the blade by hand before it would come on but just for the first time out for the day on the water and after that it would work well for awhile.

Is this repairable or should I junk it? A buddy of mine has given me another trolling motor that he wasn't using so I can take a chance on fixing the 55 Endura if it's worth trying.

Here's some pics of it:


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks like the armature slid out passed brushes. If take it to service center I am sure they can fix it. I do not know what it would need for parts. Depends if armature is worn or bushing that holds it is bad. Also if any damage has been done to brushes. Guessing it does not turn because brushes are binding on armature wires. So be careful not to let it turn to minimize chance of any more damage. 
I just had new armature and brushed installed on my Minn Kota Maxxum 70# 24v for $220.


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Jul 27, 2012)

HHmmmm......sounds like I might junk it or save it for parts if it's gonna cost more than it's worth to fix it.


----------



## vahunter (Jul 30, 2012)

If you want to toss it I'll be glad to pay shipping if you're interested.


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 1, 2012)

I talked to technician at Minnkota repair center today about your problem. He said there is a retainer clip that holds armature in place that must have come out. He thought yes it did come out past brush assembly being you can not move it or push it back. Said you would have to for sure get new seal kit, plus it would not have done any good on armature and brushes, highly possible those would have to be replaced also.


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, guys.

Thanks especially for talking to the Minn Kota people.

I wonder if it possibly vibrated out from running on rough water and with the prop in the down position? I wonder if it would be okay to run my new-to-me Endura 36 in the same manner, with prop in the down position? This was the first time I've ever had this happen but I'm kinda apprehensive about doing it again for fear of it happening again.


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 2, 2012)

By "down", do you mean the shaft was simply vertical or the shaft was horizontal with the prop facing down?

If it's pricey to repair:


https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=26994


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Aug 2, 2012)

Shaft was vertical.


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 4, 2012)

fish4thriLLs said:


> I wonder if it possibly vibrated out from running on rough water and with the prop in the down position?




The reason I asked "how" was simply because I have never heard of anyone doing this. Hope you can find an inexpensive fix!


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 4, 2012)

fish4thriLLs said:


> I have a Minn Kota Endura 55 trolling motor that's in great condition except for one thing. While we were out in my Lowe 16' Big Jon last weekend bouncing around on Nolin Lake, I happened to notice that the prop on the trolling motor was separated from the motor housing and you could see the shaft. I tried to push it back down but couldn't. I tried turning it on and it won't spin. The prop itself isn't loose and it didn't slip off the end of the shaft. I keep the motor mounted on the bow of my boat with the prop in the down position during all transport.
> 
> When I used the motor before this happened, I would have to turn the blade by hand before it would come on but just for the first time out for the day on the water and after that it would work well for
> 
> I had the same trolling motor on my last 2 boats and towed them thousands of miles with no problems. But I stowed the motors in a horizontal position. Since you had to turn the prop by hand to start it I think that the damage was probably done while towing. Just my $.02s I hope you are able to fix it.


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Aug 4, 2012)

So, could it be harmful to my tr. motor to transport it in this manner?


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 4, 2012)

fish4thriLLs said:


> So, could it be harmful to my tr. motor to transport it in this manner?



No way that should cause damage. 

Tim


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 4, 2012)

earl60446 said:


> fish4thriLLs said:
> 
> 
> > So, could it be harmful to my tr. motor to transport it in this manner?
> ...


I respectively disagree. In my opinion, most of the boats on this site, excluding the jet guys, take more of a pounding while being trailered than they do in the water. With the trolling motor in that position the armature is pounding against the keeper while you are towing. I would tow with the motor stowed 90 degrees or 180 degrees from where it is in the picture.


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 5, 2012)

I've stolen somebody's idea and use a pvc pipe and a short bungee, no problem.


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 7, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> earl60446 said:
> 
> 
> > fish4thriLLs said:
> ...



Yep, we completely disagree.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 7, 2012)

umm yup! i am stealing that idea! i love the PVC pipe and bungee cord, alot simpler than what i was going to do.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 7, 2012)

umm yup! i am stealing that idea! i love the PVC pipe and bungee cord, alot simpler than what i was going to do.


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Aug 7, 2012)

lovedr79 said:


> umm yup! i am stealing that idea! i love the PVC pipe and bungee cord, alot simpler than what i was going to do.



I'm not seeing how that PVC pipe rig is keeping the prop in the "up" position. Is it just to keep the motor from bouncing while underway?


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 7, 2012)

fish4thriLLs said:


> lovedr79 said:
> 
> 
> > umm yup! i am stealing that idea! i love the PVC pipe and bungee cord, alot simpler than what i was going to do.
> ...




I turn the prop "up", as close to the mount as possible and tighten the tensioner as tight as I can. The rig is to keep the motor from bouncing while trailering.


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 7, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> earl60446 said:
> 
> 
> > fish4thriLLs said:
> ...




Help me out here. How would a 90º or 180º turn help?


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 7, 2012)

Help me out here. How would a 90º or 180º turn help?[/quote]
I think what there saying is so the prop is in the air where gravity would be in his advantage. Just my $0.02


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Aug 8, 2012)

New River Rat said:


> fish4thriLLs said:
> 
> 
> > lovedr79 said:
> ...



Yeah, too bad my tensioner screw, on my "new to me" Endura 36, is stripped out where I can't tighten it at all.

I guess, during transport, I could position my motor to where the shaft is vertical, similar to the same position as if it were in use except raised all the way up. It's either that or remove it from the mount and haul it in the bottom of the boat.


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 8, 2012)

fish4thriLLs said:


> Yeah, too bad my tensioner screw, on my "new to me" Endura 36, is stripped out where I can't tighten it at all.



Metal on plastic is a pet peeve of mine. Maybe I can help you here. Take your knob off and find a bolt that fits. Drill a hole in the threaded area of the mount were the knob went that the nut "almost" fits. Press the nut in with a C-clamp or something.Now take a hose clamp and drill a hole for the threads on the knob to pass through. Secure the nut with the hose clamp. 

I like my 55 Minn Kota, but this is a major flaw.


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Aug 8, 2012)

Cool idea with the hose clamp and nut thing. Main thing there is to make sure the nut is very tight fitting so it won't turn inside of the plastic hole. But, I can't think of anything else that would work any better.

Someone's already removed the knob and replaced it with a bigger bolt which was also already stripped out when I got it. But, I can take the tension knob out of the Endura 55 model, which is now gonna be used for parts, and use it on my Endura 36 I reckon. HHmmmmm...I wonder how much trouble it would be to just swap out the whole mount assembly and shaft holder from the 55 and use it with my 36? Looks like I would have to remove the control handle assembly from the top of the shaft so I could slide it into the shaft holder, right? Is that an option, or would it mess up the handle assembly?

Thanks, man!


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 9, 2012)

fish4thriLLs said:


> Thanks, man!


----------



## GST65 (Aug 12, 2012)

If you take the motor apart there is a C-clip on the shaft that takes up the slack in the armature also there is a stack of washers on the shaft as well. I am sure the c-clip has broke and more then likely the clip is in the magnets. and the Armature has falling out of the rear bearing holder. the part number on the clip is 788-015 RETAINING RING take all of about 45 mins to repair. And yes I would turn the motor with the prop up when traveling to and from the lake. There is a lot of weight bouncing around on that small clip. the armature in this motor is not lite.


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks GTS65 for that info. I'll have to check into that!


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 21, 2012)

fish4thriLLs, is the nut still on the end of the prop shaft/ I mean when you originally found the separation?


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Aug 21, 2012)

New River Rat said:


> fish4thriLLs, is the nut still on the end of the prop shaft/ I mean when you originally found the separation?



Yes.


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 22, 2012)

OK i got nothin


----------

